# What pisses you off about everyone?



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

:crazy: :crazy:


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

What pisses me off about everyone?
They'll never be as good-looking or as resilient as me. :sad:


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

or modest


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

KerryLee said:


> or modest


I know, right? 
A real pity. :bored:


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

darn it must b gud to b u :wink: i'm genuinely envious of ur fabulousness
..mayb u shud put an ad out "someone amazing seeking someone equally spectacular"


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Mindlessness.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I think what pisses me off most is intellectual arrogance. I have a serious problem with people who are impatient with stupid people and who think that their intelligence makes them somehow superior. No offense... um...everyone here... *hides to avoid making enemies*


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

snail said:


> I think what pisses me off most is intellectual arrogance. I have a serious problem with people who are impatient with stupid people and who think that their intelligence makes them somehow superior. No offense... um...everyone here... *hides to avoid making enemies*


Don't hide. It's a valid point. Anyone with a real point to make is welcome to post on any thread I start. You didn't come in here crapping on anyone, or seeking to start trouble. So feel free to speak your mind, or your heart.

I suspect only a part of the whole story is here for each person. I've been both ignorant and stupid. And all evidence suggests that I continue to be so. I certainly know there are tons of things I don't know, and I bet if I thought about it, I could find something I do that is just plain stupid. And while there is some truth to my originating post please consider that it was set to the tone of what seemed to be an unending stream of posts of "what pisses you off about..." threads. I sought to bring the level of discussion one step back and up, away from types and to people in general. Attempting to invoke some thought with a little facetiousness. At the core I am disappointed that people embrace ignorance or stupidity, but I find no fault in people who just don't know any better. On any given subject that person could be me.

I doubt anyone else here meant any harm either.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

snail said:


> I think what pisses me off most is intellectual arrogance. I have a serious problem with people who are impatient with stupid people and who think that their intelligence makes them somehow superior. No offense... um...everyone here... *hides to avoid making enemies*


you are now on my enemy list :tongue:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> you are now on my enemy list :tongue:


Your signature makes me think 2W0X1 or 3E8X1. Anyway, I have to agree a little 1.1D makes everything all better! :laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Bear said:


> Your signature makes me think 2W0X1 or 3E8X1. Anyway, I have to agree a little 1.1D makes everything all better! :laughing:


I like homemade stuff, very entertaining.


----------



## R2-D2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Grim said:


> Ok, thought I'd jump on the bandwagon and start my own hate thread.
> 
> The problem, as I see it can be summed up as there being a lack of balance between two extremes; one based on ignorance, the other on stupidity.
> 
> ...


by #2, do you mean stupidity or do you mean personal underdevelopment and/or immaturity? for me it's the latter. (and i apologize if i'm quibbling over semantics.)

i find that what pisses me off most in other people usually happens to me IRL: passive-agressiveness, cattiness (and not just from women), zero-sum thinking, duplicitousness, smug self-righteousness. somehow i don't see as much of it online, or i can write it off: "meh, crazy people." :bored: but in person, these things make me rage. :angry:

how do you deal with your anger IRL? do you manifest it outwardly? i handle it better on some days than on others...unfortunately, i tend to let it build up until it explodes. i've had some mini explosions recently and i hated how unsettled i felt/feel. which brings me to:



Jrquinlisk said:


> When dealing with other people, I try as much as reasonably possible to invoke Hanlon's Razor: "Never assume malice when ignorance will suffice."


thank you for introducing me to this; i'd never heard of this before but it's awesome. it's helped me immensely over the past few days.


----------



## jlynnr (Dec 27, 2009)

When people see other people as concepts, instead of as real people.

I do it too. haaaaaaa. It's hard to NOT do, after all.


----------



## quietsage (Apr 29, 2010)

Okay I'll go, I get pissed when 

People stand infront of you and overexplain themselves to you

When my coworker actually is covinced that he is my Dwight Shrute

When people interrupt me, UNLESS it is a female I have strong interest in. THEN BY ALL MEANS, INTERRUPT ME WHENEVER YOU WANT, FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE I MEAN IT!


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

They're imperfect.
I am too.

They do not accept perceived imperfection in others.
Just like I have a hard time with it.

They envy people who do 'seem' perfect.
Hm.

It's beautiful to see us being critical, but at the same time, where's the line between being supportive and destructive? Or just letting it be?

Either way, when deciding to cope, I believe love is a good substitute. 
Mh.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm a very cynical person most of the time. So everything.


----------



## expodentialfunction (Dec 19, 2010)

In one single word - Sin


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

My TFA's about this topic? The number one thing that really pisses me off about other people even as a kid is _conformity._ Especially, the type of conformity where people are mean-spirited and sheepish.

I even hate it when someone follows me just to follow.

I don't mind the type of conformity where people rebel and stand up for others- bra burning, chucking bottles at the police and all. j/k


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's a very specific thing that pisses me off.

When you're walking on a sidewalk (or in a grocery store or wherever) and the group of people in front of you just...stops. So they can talk and regroup or whatever. They block the path and appear to be oblivious to what they are doing. I guess it's due to being very unaware? Everybody seems to do this. :angry:


----------



## cottoncandy468 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol... I guess it would be the way people respond to it when things are at their worst, or routine and structure goes out the window. Some people really know how to revolve everything around how many stories they hear everybody keeps up with and neglect duties they hold others to like sticking to what they say. Oh well if they get dethroned when others realize their potential or that they have independence of thought while left to their own devices.  Yet there are plenty who get to know others and don't let a person's life at the moment cloud how they treat them who get ostracized for it and not many people will do a damn thing. Fitting in is ok if people just happen to get along really well and have values in common but it gets tiring watching some people make fools out of themselves trying to be all things to all people.


----------



## JackInTheBox (Apr 12, 2011)

Drunk people when I'm not drunk.


----------



## USAirlinesLetter (May 25, 2011)

What pisses me off about everyone is when somebody tries to make some false statements against me or when somebody tries to keep on denying even if it so obvious that they're lying!


----------



## Dracofern (Jun 17, 2011)

People who believe their opinion is right and must force others to have the same opinion.

And people who try to change things in my life. Too much hassle.


----------



## Soros (Jun 2, 2011)

They all have their priorities wrong, and for some reason they don't love me as much as I deserve to be loved.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

The fact that they speak.


----------



## 2562q (May 7, 2011)

I hate that everyone is too demanding, egotistical, hypocritical, and inflexible.
I hate that they try to force to live like them. *I have to work at their companies, I have to have children, I have to send them to their schools, and I have to worship their god.* 
I hate that no one seems to have respect for me because I am different. 
I hate that I have problems inside my head with two people living inside of me and nobody seems to give a shit. 
I hate that everyone thinks that they are superior to me and I have to answer to them.

Lastly, I hate that I have built up so much rage towards people who I see everyday.


----------



## sushi (May 2, 2010)

what pisses me off about everyone is that it's never their fault if they don't understand you.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 15, 2011)

People wont stop complaining about how lame society is and stfu and build me a jetpack. COME ON, you have had decades to get this right!


----------



## Mariz (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmmm.
How about we think about something?

The things we notice about other people are actually reflections of ourselves.
Either ones that you really are or ones that you think you are.

So before judging other people, why won't we stop and reflect to see if what we're ranting about other people actually speak something about our own true character.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

People who can't think for themselves.


----------



## CaveJohnson (Jun 20, 2011)

People who are too lazy to clean up messes they made, people who decide "Oh, let's just place these onions here in aisle 2 instead of walking the 100 feet to produce to place them in their proper receptacles", and all that. Very sorry for the little moment I had going on there, I work in a grocery store.. so yeah.


----------



## KoolAid Cult (May 26, 2010)

Lazy ass people who don't put their carts in the cart corral. Lil' fuckers! One of these days I'm gonna put your cart behind your vehicle when you're backing out.


----------



## barathrum (Jun 6, 2011)

People who can't argue with or refute logic. 
Bad drivers.
People trying to use me as a stepping stone for a silly social ladder. 
Stupidity, in any form (unless its for my entertainment i.e. Darwin awards).
Empty words.


----------



## Marcus2x2 (Mar 1, 2010)

Idiotic drivers fuel my misanthropy. Slow walkers on footpaths, slow ATM users, 'express lanes' in supermarkets being so named seemingly because someone has a sense of humour, self centredness, hypocrisy, people protest voting by way of supporting the Greens... I also despise how people are quick to judge others on criteria if you like, that are superficial and in no way measure the depth of any given person. The superficiality of many people shatters me.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Marcus2x2 said:


> Idiotic drivers fuel my misanthropy. Slow walkers on footpaths, slow ATM users, 'express lanes' in supermarkets being so named seemingly because someone has a sense of humour, self centredness, hypocrisy, people protest voting by way of supporting the Greens... I also despise how people are quick to judge others on criteria if you like, that are superficial and in no way measure the depth of any given person. The superficiality of many people shatters me.


Funny, Marcus! :laughing:


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

People who try to change me (or others) to behave in a "more desireable" way really piss me off. When I say "more desireable", I mean that they expect me or others to fit into their expectations about who I (or others) are supposed to be as people. I don't want to feel like I'm someone's Pygmalion project. 

Of course, I'm guilty of doing this to others, but usually I get angry if I see people trying to hurt others (or do it unintentionally). That's when I purposely want to step in and do something about it.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I feel like *nobody* can respect my personal space enough


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Moral superiority and authoritativeness I hate with _such_ a _burning passion_....a scathing resentment for expectations,standards and blatant hypocrisy.

Those who would seek to retain or restrain me from doing what i please or being who i wish.Or subject me to their impositions and frameworks.

Whining and uber-sensitivity...timidness and dullness..stick-up-assery.


----------



## FakeBass (Jun 26, 2011)

Closed-mindedness mainly, stupidity is not so bad if they are not closed-minded.


----------



## epiglottis (Mar 12, 2012)

Hypocrites. 

Of course, I'm probably being a hypocrite about that >_>


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

When people don't respect your wishes. When you make it very clear to someone that you don't want to discuss what's wrong, but they continue asking over and over again. When people flirt with somebody who is very clearly not interested in them.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

one of my pet peeves is: when people jump to conclusions without taking into account all the possibilities ...also, the same thing directed at me ~ when people assume things about me that aren't true and are so sure of it that they ignore what i tell them about myself (how on earth do they think they know how i think, or what motivates me, better than i do? when was the last time they were inside my brain?)


----------

